# Woah... Insane Little Rats That Coppulate Too Much



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

Just got my mind blown by this little bit...

http://www.wired.com/2014/05/absurd...athon-sex-until-it-goes-blind-and-drops-dead/

And I know that marsupials and rats are not the same thing...
They're still little rats in my book!


----------

